# FREE betta fish pixels!!



## enti02 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi guys!
A while ago, I posted a thread (http://www.bettafish.com/134-betta-art/674218-want-betta-pixel-art-come-here.html) offering free pixels. I eventually had to leave for a short time because life got busy, but I am back and ready to make more free betta pixels for people! Post here if you would like a free pixel, just link a picture or two of the betta you would like me to make!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you able to do 2 in a row, like for a signature? It's ok if you can't, just wondering  I remember your stuff from last time!


----------



## enti02 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure! Who would you like me to do?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I would love it if you could do Onyx and Cheesecake!


















Thank you!


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you still doing this?
If so, could you do Flare? ^^


----------



## AxelVeil (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello! If you're able to, please do my curious boy Axel. Your pixels look awesome!


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Could you do my boy Seungri? I'm new and idk how to attach images to this but he's my only and has his own gallery on my profile :3 your pixels are awesome!!!!


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Bangtan said:


> Could you do my boy Seungri? I'm new and idk how to attach images to this but he's my only and has his own gallery on my profile :3 your pixels are awesome!!!!


If you want to upload a picture, this is how I do it. If you go into the "go advanced" button, next to the "post reply" button, there is a paperclip symbol. You can then choose a file to upload.


----------



## guineasharkalpha (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd love to see what you could do with these two contrasts

The blue/black was my first betta, Darth Bubbles. The white is my newest boy, Seath.


----------



## Catsuite (Aug 20, 2017)

My camera is pretty low quality but here's my man Jeff!


----------



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

oh my gosh! i would love and appreciate it if you'd do my three!  

Prism:









Sunny:









Creamsicle:


----------



## yomo (Sep 19, 2017)

My new boy  if you'd like


----------

